# Question regarding start a new tank



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

I've already had a 29G reef tank, which runs well with an LED light, overhang filter, protein skimmer, two powerheads.
All fishes (clown, damsel, goby) and corals (mostly hardy ones) thrive. I seldom see any bubbles into the skimmer, is 
that normal ? (every week, only a little bit of yellow water there). Is that normal ?

I plan to start another saltwater tank, which is a Fluval Osaka 155 (L) Fluval Osaka Aquarium Sets
Will place some live rocks and coral (just easy ones) there, and then 12 Blue-Green Chromis, a yellow tang, a coral beauty, plus some gobies there.

So here are the questions:

1. How would be the bio-load of this tank ? Do I need to use the canister filter there or just install an internal filter (say Fluval 4 ?) I have no plan to install a sump. Just want to maintain a simple tank.
2. Do I need a protein skimmer ?
3. Any method to agitate the surface to avoid oil film there (this happens now with fresh water, but I don't want to use air pump because this tank has no cover).

Thanks !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A) Your skimmer is not functioning properly. Should be pulling out more skimmate than that.

B) Your Osaka 155L is a basically a tall cube 24" per side. It would be extremely cruel to put a yellow tang (a fish that loves to swim) inside a tiny 41g 2' cube. Don't do it. 4' tanks are the minimum recommended for yellow tangs and even that is pushing it.

C) A good protein skimmer can help you reduce your nutrient load in your water. It is possible in an understocked tank to do it KISS and without a skimmer (check out YVR - Daniel's sumpless/skimmerless setup). Regular, more frequent water changes would then be recommended if no skimmer.

D) A good HOB skimmer would solve this, especially if used with a surface skimmer attachment. However, you can also use a powerhead like a Hydor Koralia angled upwards to help with surface agitation.

Hope this helps. I'm in Burnaby if you ever want to pop in and talk salt.

Anthony


----------



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks ! Shall I still use the canister filter or an HOB will be better ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Canister is fine, but I wouldn't put anything in it but maybe live rock rubble and Purigen or something long lasting. If you have filter floss or sponges in there, it will become a nitrate factory and will require frequent cleaning under tapwater (which is a PITA with canisters).


----------



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

So for HOB, shall I put the standard filter cartridge there ?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> A) Your skimmer is not functioning properly. Should be pulling out more skimmate than that.
> 
> Anthony


The skimmer on my 20gallon frag tank with 1 small fish in it pulls about 2-3oz of skimmate a day

As for a hob filter I run an ac 70 on my 20g running rowa phos and a coarse sponge that gets cleaned twice a week, I'm also running a phosban 550 reactor with bio pellets

For a beginner tank I'd highly recommend running a skimmer and as Anthony said canisters usually turn into a nitrate factory and are a lot more maintenance than they are worth, although if you want to spend the time to maintain them they can work awesome.

Arnt the Vincenza tanks Factory drilled?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*My 2 cents worth*

Just to add my 2 cents worth: visit Anthony and take notes. He is very experienced. As for corals and led's, it is my experience that some coral like led's and some don't. The ones I have had success with are Candy Canes, Pocillipora, Favia, some mushrooms, leather coral, zoanthids, palythoas, montipora, horn coral and frogspawn. I am sure there are more but I don't know what they are, yet. Maybe someone can add to my list.

AquaAddict


----------

